# Bruises from riding??



## Zeke

I used to get bruises on my inner knees and when I first switched to western my wrists, from hitting the horn!


----------



## EmilyandNikki

I used to get bruises when I first started. I didn't feel any pain or pinching, but I must have hit my legs off some piece of the saddle to get them. I blame it on poor fitting to me saddles.

They only went away when I got a more stable position, breeches, and a switch of lesson horses.


----------



## tinyliny

Oh yeah, I used to get bruises from my Crosby dressage saddle, which had rock hard knee rolls. I do get occasional bruises from a western saddle getting on or off. The less you ride, the more sore you are after each ride.


----------



## mooney

I use to get bruises on my inner legs, they were painful for me. It turned out they from wearing jeans (or any pants that had a thick seam). I bought jeans with flat seams and wear breechs now so no problem now. So manybe it is what your wearing?


----------



## kitten_Val

I did. My skin is very sensitive, so riding quite intense after a break brings bruises on my legs sometime.


----------



## Hidalgo13

I also used to get bruises, but that's because the saddle I used had a pressure point on my thigh and at first I didn't feel it, but the next lesson it was still there so it hurt when I felt the pressure from the... I don't know what it was, it was a bump of some sort...


----------



## rottenweiler

I get bruises sometimes in weird spots on my legs after riding. I know I must've been bumping something to get them but it never hurts, or I'm too busy thinking about what I'm doing, that I don't notice until the bruises show up. I ride english, but rode someone's green horse in a western saddle. The horse bucked and then backed up and I must've landed weird on the horn because I had two identical LARGE bruises on my inner thighs


----------



## Cowgirl101

wannahorse22 said:


> I took a break from riding for 2 months. I am now doing 2 lessons a week, and after the second lesson this week I woke up finding bruises in identical spots on both of my thighs. I don't remember any ncomftorable pressure from the saddle, but I have been pretty sore. Especially around my butt area, and inner thighs. Has anyone else gotten bruises before?:-|


Yes I found a bruise on both of my knees. I don't know how there got there, so your not the only one. I thought it was kung-fu classes or riding but I don't remember anything to get them.


----------



## mom2pride

I don't usually get bruises, but my knees kill me when I ride more than 2 hrs at a time, unless I wear my knee braces...


----------



## Gidget

wow,I never have gotten bruised but then again I hardly bruise from anything unless it's a great deal of impact.

When in a western saddle my knees tend to ache more then in an english saddle.


----------



## mom2pride

Gidget said:


> wow,I never have gotten bruised but then again I hardly bruise from anything unless it's a great deal of impact.
> 
> When in a western saddle my knees tend to ache more then in an english saddle.


See I'm opposite; while they still hurt western, they definitely flare up more when english...which bites because my girl really seems to enjoy english better!!! Guess I will have to get some different style knee wraps, so I don't look like bionical woman every time I ride in my knee braces :lol: I'm sure people think some strange things when they see my mare and I going down the street, what with her having her protective leg gear and me in mine...


----------

